# Ice-Loc



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This stuff can not be code approved anywhere. http://www.iceloc.com/index.htm


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Assuming the pipes are oversized to keep velocity and friction head loss in check, I don't know why it would be illegal.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I would think that it would severely restrict water flow. 

Just my .02


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

They say its a 16-26% loss in volume.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

This looks like great stuff. Man why didn't I think of restricting the flow of my customers pipes with a compressable material to avoid bursting??? All the time I have wasted installing their water pipes properly in cold weather areas with conventional methods could have been spent at home enjoying my running water while they waited for spring to arrive to thaw out their unbroken pipes. Im convinced this will be the new standard of freeze protection.:thumbup: NOT!!!!! HAHAHA:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If people start to use this crap we won't get pics like this anymore.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I can just see that stuff breaking apart and clogging the pipes.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> If people start to use this crap we won't get pics like this anymore.


OMG!!!! That would suck.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't his brother Tone have a hit with "Wild Thing" back in the day?


----------



## CallItLikeISee (Apr 16, 2010)

*ICE-LOC reality check*

Let me start by saying I'm a product researcher and not a plumber, but it would appear that this product has ANSI and NSF certification so it's not a stretch to assume an eventual coding of the product. The product has been tested by Sandia National Labs and according to the company's website (www.iceloc.com) there have been tests on aging, both accelerated and actual, that demonstrate at least a 15 year lifespan with no deterioration so it's not likely the material will break down and clog plumbing. Between it's passivity and its water conservation properties, it seems like a great "green" product. I can see how plumbers who repair burst pipes wouldn't like it much, but perhaps there's a niche for those same plumbers to capitalize on installing this product in existing at risk systems.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

CallItLikeISee said:


> Let me start by saying I'm a product researcher and not a plumber, but it would appear that this product has ANSI and NSF certification so it's not a stretch to assume an eventual coding of the product. The product has been tested by Sandia National Labs and according to the company's website (www.iceloc.com) there have been tests on aging, both accelerated and actual, that demonstrate at least a 15 year lifespan with no deterioration so it's not likely the material will break down and clog plumbing. Between it's passivity and its water conservation properties, it seems like a great "green" product. I can see how plumbers who repair burst pipes wouldn't like it much, but perhaps there's a niche for those same plumbers to capitalize on installing this product in existing at risk systems.


 Here comes the hamster!!!:whistling2:


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

CallItLikeISee said:


> Let me start by saying I'm a product researcher and not a plumber, but it would appear that this product has ANSI and NSF certification so it's not a stretch to assume an eventual coding of the product. The product has been tested by Sandia National Labs and according to the company's website (www.iceloc.com) there have been tests on aging, both accelerated and actual, that demonstrate at least a 15 year lifespan with no deterioration so it's not likely the material will break down and clog plumbing. Between it's passivity and its water conservation properties, it seems like a great "green" product. I can see how plumbers who repair burst pipes wouldn't like it much, but perhaps there's a niche for those same plumbers to capitalize on installing this product in existing at risk systems.


 I'm speechless. :wallbash:


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

Who let him on our site callitlikeIsee. He can't read I guess


----------

